# Pembury Tavern



## Onket (Apr 2, 2004)

When the hell is this going to open?

I think there are some people in the flats (or possibly they are offices) upstairs but the Pub has not been touched.

Anyone know owt?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 3, 2004)

Onket said:
			
		

> When the hell is this going to open?
> 
> I think there are some people in the flats (or possibly they are offices) upstairs but the Pub has not been touched.
> 
> Anyone know owt?



Ah, the Pembury Tavern.  Who remembers the great after-party all day parties in there on Sunday afternoons after squat parties, in around the summer of 1998?

Great, some of those were!


----------



## Onket (Aug 10, 2007)

I've still not been in. Is it nice?


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2007)

*moved to London forum


----------



## bang (Aug 10, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Ah, the Pembury Tavern.  Who remembers the great after-party all day parties in there on Sunday afternoons after squat parties, in around the summer of 1998?
> 
> Great, some of those were!




HEADFUKHEADFUKHEADFUKHEADFUKHEADFUKHEADFUKHEADFUKHEADFUKHEADFUK


----------



## Stig (Aug 10, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> I've still not been in. Is it nice?



It's not bad. They have free wifi and they have beer festivals. Milton brewery, lots of ale. Food's a bit pricey. When it's empty it can have a bit of an, erm, library atmosphere.

We had an urbanites meet up in there about a month ago, you missed it.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 10, 2007)

Is this the Pembury Tavern in Dalston - I used to work round the corner at the Dole office on Spurstowe Terrace, 1985-88 and it went from being a very grim black pub, to a derelict, to a 'trendy wine bar' in that time - signs of the times.....


----------



## dennisr (Aug 10, 2007)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Is this the Pembury Tavern in Dalston - I used to work round the corner at the Dole office on Spurstowe Terrace, 1985-88 and it went from being a very grim black pub, to a derelict, to a 'trendy wine bar' in that time - signs of the times.....



I assumed folk meant the one at the bottom of Pembury Road, more Hackney central? - used to be the nearest thing i had to a local, living on Pembury estate


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 10, 2007)

dennisr said:
			
		

> I assumed folk meant the one at the bottom of Pembury Road, more Hackney central? - used to be the nearest thing i had to a local, living on Pembury estate



Ain't that Dalston though - Dalston lane runs into that junction doesn't it. Ah well. I defer to you dennis, I haven't been there for yonks.


----------



## Onket (Aug 10, 2007)

It's here- http://tinyurl.com/2okxbd 

But I have to admit this was a sneaky attempt for me to bump the oldest thread possible.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> I've still not been in. Is it nice?


yes


----------



## dennisr (Aug 10, 2007)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Ain't that Dalston though - Dalston lane runs into that junction doesn't it. Ah well. I defer to you dennis, I haven't been there for yonks.



 aye, see what you mean - it is on Dalston Lane - but not in Dalston ('hackney'ied pedant that i am...)


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2007)

dennisr said:
			
		

> aye, see what you mean - it is on Dalston Lane - but not in Dalston ('hackney'ied pedant that i am...)


 i wouldn't consider to be in dalston, i guess that area is just called hackney, or maybe hackney central


----------



## dennisr (Aug 10, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i wouldn't consider to be in dalston, i guess that area is just called hackney, or maybe hackney central



its actually clapton on the address - but everyone avoids wanting to be part of clapton so hackney central does just fine


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2007)

dennisr said:
			
		

> its actually clapton on the address - *but everyone avoids wanting to be part of clapton* so hackney central does just fine


----------



## dennisr (Aug 10, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

>


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2007)

As a claptonite, i wouldn't consider it part of clapton, it's borderline, i know, i would call it hackney downs, since it is on the road that leads up to the downs, or hackney central since it is also on the road which leads to the station


----------



## BarryB (Aug 10, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> As a claptonite, i wouldn't consider it part of clapton, it's borderline, i know, i would call it hackney downs, since it is on the road that leads up to the downs, or hackney central since it is also on the road which leads to the station



As a fellow Claptonite I agree that its not in Clapton. The electoral ward it is in is Hackney Central so thats where im inclined to say it is.

BarryB


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> As a claptonite, i wouldn't consider it part of clapton, it's borderline, i know, i would call it hackney downs, since it is on the road that leads up to the downs, or hackney central since it is also on the road which leads to the station




I've started calling it Hackers, cuz I am a wanker


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 10, 2007)

dennisr said:
			
		

> aye, see what you mean - it is on Dalston Lane - but not in Dalston ('hackney'ied pedant that i am...)



ah right, not being a local, dalston and central hackney are pretty synonymous in my head really......

Are 'A' and 'B' dole offices still sitting opposite eachother on Spurstowe Terrace, or were they burned down? And remind me of the pub by Hackney Central station, we used to go in there quite alot...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2007)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> ah right, not being a local, dalston and central hackney are pretty synonymous in my head really......
> 
> Are 'A' and 'B' dole offices still sitting opposite eachother on Spurstowe Terrace, or were they burned down? And remind me of the pub by Hackney Central station, we used to go in there quite alot...



dole offices at spurstow terrace closed a few years ago, i think it's all housing there now


----------



## HackneyE9 (Aug 10, 2007)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> ah right, not being a local, dalston and central hackney are pretty synonymous in my head really......
> 
> Are 'A' and 'B' dole offices still sitting opposite eachother on Spurstowe Terrace, or were they burned down? And remind me of the pub by Hackney Central station, we used to go in there quite alot...



The Railway Tavern? Doesn't look that special from the outside, although I have a soft spot for all railway-named pubs.


----------



## BarryB (Aug 11, 2007)

HackneyE9 said:
			
		

> The Railway Tavern? Doesn't look that special from the outside, although I have a soft spot for all railway-named pubs.



I think the poster was referring to the Earl Amhurst in Amhurst Road which was nearer to Hackney Central Station. However when Gibbons Department Store burnt down in 2003 the pub was so badly damaged it had to be domolished.

BarryB


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 11, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Ah, the Pembury Tavern.  Who remembers the great after-party all day parties in there on Sunday afternoons after squat parties, in around the summer of 1998?
> 
> Great, some of those were!


Certainly do!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 19, 2007)

BarryB said:
			
		

> I think the poster was referring to the Earl Amhurst in Amhurst Road which was nearer to Hackney Central Station. However when Gibbons Department Store burnt down in 2003 the pub was so badly damaged it had to be domolished.
> 
> BarryB



thats the fella, earl amhurst, ah well - I had some good times there.


----------



## Mation (Aug 22, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> I've still not been in. Is it nice?


Went there for the first time a few weeks ago with Sunray and the Pixie. It's not bad - the food looked fantastic. Bit hard to hear people even though I don't think there was any music. 

Oddly, I noticed that (bar me) it was really, really white in there. Not in a hostile way, just very white. I don't usually notice that sort of thing!


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 22, 2007)

i still don't really like it in there, there is something indefinably wrong about it, like it was built on a burial ground or something. 3 sisters all the way, if you are in that area.


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2007)

I agree that The Three Sisters is a great local's pub.

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/79/7918/Three_Sisters/Hackney_Downs


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 22, 2007)

i was there last night. now i feel shit. i am sure i used to be able to have 4 pints of guinness without a hangover.
they have built posh decking on the outside bit now, for the smokers. and a gazebo, and a new pool table.


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2007)

They've built an outside pool table?


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 22, 2007)

oh, no, i wrote that confusingly. the pool table is still inside, in the usual place, with the fruit machines etc.


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2007)

I do amuse myself sometimes!!     etc


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 22, 2007)

Mation said:
			
		

> Oddly, I noticed that (bar me) it was really, really white in there. Not in a hostile way, just very white. I don't usually notice that sort of thing!



When I went back to Hackney over the summer, I really noticed how much more  white-yuppie a lot of it had become, even just over the last 4 years.  Posh italian bars up on lower clapton road etc...


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 23, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Posh italian bars up on lower clapton road etc...


where's this then? it is not the lower clapton road i know!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2007)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> where's this then? it is not the lower clapton road i know!




Seconded! The poshest thing on The Lwr Clapton Road is Biddle Bros!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 23, 2007)

maybe he means Biddle Brothers, altho i would hardly describe that as a posh italian bar???


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 23, 2007)

synchronicity is a wondrous thing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> synchronicity is a wondrous thing





Biddle Bros does have a nice looking coffee bar next to it, dunnit? I've not been in there but BB has it's menu up so I assume you can bring in grub.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> When I went back to Hackney over the summer, I really noticed how much more  white-yuppie a lot of it had become, even just over the last 4 years.  *Posh italian bars *up on lower clapton road etc...



 

biddle brothers is alright - and they do coffee, went there for the first a few nights ago

but posh italian bars up lower clapton road?

i have noticed a few places opening up there which are usually signs of gentrification - there's a few organic shops now, the havana cafe is alright too, but clapton will resist gentrification for a few centuries i reckon


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2007)

I went past Biddle Bros the other week & it looked like it was full of tosspots. Everything I've heard about it makes it sound like a venue for wankers, so I wasn't surprised.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> I went past Biddle Bros the other week & it looked like it was full of tosspots. Everything I've heard about it makes it sound like a venue for wankers, so I wasn't surprised.



i was probably in there then


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> biddle brothers is alright - and they do coffee, went there for the first a few nights ago
> 
> but posh italian bars up lower clapton road?
> 
> i have noticed a few places opening up there which are usually signs of gentrification - there's a few organic shops now, the havana cafe is alright too, but clapton will resist gentrification for a few centuries i reckon




The Eclipse is supposed to be rather _naice _, isn't it?

Where is Havana? Is that on _Upper _Clapton Road? _Upper _Clapton as in Stamford Hill with it's clipped lawns and clean net curtains?


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2007)

I still like ya Marty!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> I went past Biddle Bros the other week & it looked like it was full of tosspots. Everything I've heard about it makes it sound like a venue for wankers, so I wasn't surprised.




For god's sake! 'Wankers' as in people with jobs drinking wine and draught lager? Possibly listening to some live music It's hardly a suits boozer now, is it?


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 23, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> I went past Biddle Bros the other week & it looked like it was full of tosspots. Everything I've heard about it makes it sound like a venue for wankers, so I wasn't surprised.


i still haven't been in but apparently it is not so bad as i had thought for being like a "shoreditch-by-lea". but i don't trust other people's opinions.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> The Eclipse is supposed to be rather _naice _, isn't it?
> 
> Where is Havana? Is that on _Upper _Clapton Road? _Upper _Clapton as in Stamford Hill with it's clipped lawns and clean net curtains?



i like the eclipse, bit off the beaten path though, they took over a run down pub and did it up, i keep meaning to go there more - maybe a clapton urbanites night 

the havana is near the lea bridge roundabout, sort of opposite clapton pond, it does sarnies, fry ups, decent coffee, that sort of thing, great bacon sarnies


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i like the eclipse, bit off the beaten path though, they took over a run down pub and did it up, i keep meaning to go there more - maybe a clapton urbanites night
> 
> the havana is near the lea bridge roundabout, sort of opposite clapton pond, it does sarnies, fry ups, decent coffee, that sort of thing, great bacon sarnies




I vote for a Biddle Bros Urban Gathering - show rutabowa and Onket that's it's not full of twats


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> For god's sake! 'Wankers' as in people with jobs drinking wine and draught lager? Possibly listening to some live music It's hardly a suits boozer now, is it?


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> I vote for a Biddle Bros Urban Gathering - show rutabowa and Onket that's it's not full of twats



It's already been attempted. Not sure what happened.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

>




I assumed that's what you meant by 'wankers'. People have got funny ideas about people, myself included.

I like BB and you dismissed it - why? - she says, all friendly like


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> It's already been attempted. Not sure what happened.



it was a glorious failure, i think we ended up in stokie


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> I assumed that's what you meant by 'wankers'. People have got funny ideas about people, myself included.
> 
> I like BB and you dismissed it - why? - she says, all friendly like



See post # 40.

It's a bar for a start. Used to be a shop & they've kept the shop front. You been to Dream Bags & Jaguar Shoes in Shoreditch? It's painful.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 23, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> See post # 40.
> 
> It's a bar for a start. Used to be a shop & they've kept the shop front. You been to Dream Bags & Jaguar Shoes in Shoreditch? It's painful.


it is apparently not like the horrible dream bags tho, even tho it loks like it. i would give it a try some evening.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> See post # 40.
> 
> It's a bar for a start. Used to be a shop & they've kept the shop front. You been to Dream Bags & Jaguar Shoes in Shoreditch? It's painful.







			
				post 40 said:
			
		

> I went past Biddle Bros the other week & it looked like it was full of tosspots. Everything I've heard about it makes it sound like a venue for wankers, so I wasn't surprised.



I don't understand - it _looked_ like it was full of tosspots? What do wankers look like? 

I'm not poking you with a *very* sharp stick Onket, but this attitude does annoy me. I've been in there drinking rose with a difficult haircut, plus I've been in there in my jammies while my stuff went round in the laundrette opposite and I'm not a wanker**. Or am I? What the fuck do you mean?





**Your mileage may very.


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2007)

It's my opinion, based on what I saw & what I have heard. Why the hell are you going on about it?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> It's my opinion, based on what I saw & what I have heard. Why the hell are you going on about it?!




I'm asking how you could tell the people you saw were wankers and tosspots. And also how you define wankers and tosspots. I'd hazard that having an attitude like that is precisly what makes a wanker.

It just seems a funny sttitude to have, and so many people have it


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2007)

Yawn.

A particular bar/pub is never going to be for everyone, is it. I am suggesting that this place is not for me as the people there would be what I consider to be wankers & tosspots. This is based on what I have seen & heard.

Perhaps you might consider me to be a bit of a wanker &/or tosspot & not enjoy the places I go.

People in 'not all the same & sometimes have different opinions shocker'.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> Yawn.



I don't really want to argue with you as I enjoy meeting weirdos off the internet generally but for god's sake


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2007)

If you don't want to argue with me then stop & try to accept that different people can have different opinions sometimes!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 23, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> I went past Biddle Bros the other week & it looked like it was full of tosspots. Everything I've heard about it makes it sound like a venue for wankers, so I wasn't surprised.



To be fair...you are completely right...I go to Biddle Bros and I am a anchovy and celery eating wanker...my friends are a bunch of tosspots....your intuition is scarily spot on... Careful now, you are displaying superior powers..


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2007)

Nowt wrong with anchovies.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> To be fair...you are completely right...I go to Biddle Bros and I am a anchovy and celery eating wanker...my friends are a bunch of tosspots....your intuition is scarily spot on... Careful now, you are displaying superior powers..



i'm going to drink there again, and i feel strangely attracted to anchovy and celery

there really is no hope for me


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 23, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> Nowt wrong with anchovies.


 Yeah especially with oodles of capers sprinkled over them..


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 23, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i'm going to drink there again, and i feel strangely attracted to anchovy and celery
> 
> there really is no hope for me


Perhaps we can share a celery stick and a jar of anchovies one day Marty?


----------



## boohoo (Aug 23, 2007)

I wanna go to Biddle Bros... I just like the signage because it dates back to the mi-60s and having watch lots of things in the area disappear ( original 50s signage, Don's cafe, Victorian Church Hall with bashed up stain glass) I'm always glad when something is preserved.

 I can't imagine it being that posh in BB, cos it ain't that kinda area.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Perhaps we can share a celery stick and a jar of anchovies one day Marty?



it'll be our secret


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2007)

boohoo said:
			
		

> I wanna go to Biddle Bros... I just like the signage because it dates back to the mi-60s and having watch lots of things in the area disappear ( original 50s signage, Don's cafe, Victorian Church Hall with bashed up stain glass) I'm always glad when something is preserved.
> 
> I can't imagine it being that posh in BB, cos it ain't that kinda area.



the signage for don's cafe is still there, can't imagine it staying for much longer


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 23, 2007)

boohoo said:
			
		

> I can't imagine it being that posh in BB, cos it ain't that kinda area.


It isn't posh Boohoo. It gets a fairly mixed crowd and has a nice atmosphere. The guys who own/manage it are very nice too.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 23, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> The guys who own/manage it are very nice too.



No they're not, they're wankers and tosspots innit


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 23, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> No they're not, they're wankers and tosspots innit


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2007)

Good God.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 23, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> the signage for don's cafe is still there, can't imagine it staying for much longer


poor don.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 23, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> the signage for don's cafe is still there, can't imagine it staying for much longer



http://www.classiccafes.co.uk/3paneldons1.htm 

Nice pictures of Don's cafe. I spoke to the old bloke who ran it and he'd worked there since he was 9.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 23, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i have noticed a few places opening up there which are usually signs of gentrification - there's a few organic shops now, the havana cafe is alright too, but clapton will resist gentrification for a few centuries i reckon



Not if I can buy something there. Are there any organic betting shops yet?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2007)

boohoo said:
			
		

> http://www.classiccafes.co.uk/3paneldons1.htm
> 
> Nice pictures of Don's cafe. I spoke to the old bloke who ran it and he'd worked there since he was 9.



good pictures - it's looking well run down now

off the topic slightly, but i heard of a campaign to get the clapton cinema restored (it's on the site of that night club/pub, chimes - heard owt about that yourself?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 23, 2007)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Not if I can buy something there. Are there any organic betting shops yet?


----------



## boohoo (Aug 23, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> good pictures - it's looking well run down now
> 
> off the topic slightly, but i heard of a campaign to get the clapton cinema restored (it's on the site of that night club/pub, chimes - heard owt about that yourself?



Probably some lot like the Clapton Pond residents society....

no. it's these people.....

http://www.saveourcinema.org/Cinema about.html


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> If you don't want to argue with me then stop & try to accept that different people can have different opinions sometimes!




You say that everyone is different and likes different things and I'm saying to have an open mind. Practically the same thing innit.


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2007)

No.


----------



## dwenfish (Aug 23, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> I went past Biddle Bros the other week & it looked like it was full of tosspots. Everything I've heard about it makes it sound like a venue for wankers, so I wasn't surprised.



it is, it's a little bit of stokie in clapton, always looks full of cunts.

the eclipse is fucking poncy too. bring back the cecil i say..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> No.




Right, that's it. Next u75 gathering I'm wearing neon leggings, white-framed shades and telling _everyone _you are my best friend


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 23, 2007)

dwenfish said:
			
		

> it is, it's a little bit of stokie in clapton, always looks full of cunts.
> 
> the eclipse is fucking poncy too. bring back the cecil i say..


ooh, "edgy"


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2007)

dwenfish said:
			
		

> it is, it's a little bit of stokie in clapton, always looks full of cunts.
> 
> the eclipse is fucking poncy too. bring back the cecil i say..



Careful there mate, you're not allowed to have an opinion different from anyone else's.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> Careful there mate, you're not allowed to have an opinion different from anyone else's.




<muzzleself> grrrrr


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 23, 2007)

if the Lord Cecil was so good, how come for the last 6 months of its existence the only people i saw in there were me (in the mirror), 4 dealers who sniffed coke in the toilet, and a sociopathic drunk with a bulldog (who was actually alright)


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2007)

dwenfish said:
			
		

> it is, it's a little bit of stokie in clapton, always looks full of cunts.
> 
> the eclipse is fucking poncy too. bring back the cecil i say..



cecil was rubbish towards the end


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> cecil was rubbish towards the end



Looks to be full of  vegan squatters now.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 23, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Looks to be full of  vegan squatters now.


i thought that. there was some shit techno coming from an upper window and a fluorescent drape. i'm a bit surprised it hasn't been developed straight away, i think the building's been sold.


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> cecil was rubbish towards the end



It was a sorry state of affairs and no mistake.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> It was a sorry state of affairs and no mistake.



there wasn't enough toss pots in there


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2007)

There were at the end.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> there wasn't enough toss pots in there




When did it close? I moved into the area in April and missed all the punky reggae hokey cokey fun


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> When did it close? I moved into the area in April and missed all the punky reggae hokey cokey fun



about a year or so i reckon


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 23, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> about a year or so i reckon


it was, as i remember it had to close a few days early cos some polish punks trashed it on the one the final party nights


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> about a year or so i reckon




Do you reckon they'll develop the building or pull it down and start again? A mate of mine said 'Oh, is that the place the lorry drove into?' so possibly it's structurally uncertain now.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 23, 2007)

i am bored of this thread noone reads my posts.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2007)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> it was, as i remember it had to close a few days early cos some polish punks trashed it on the one the final party nights


i remember that - (i wasn't there, not polish or a punk )


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 23, 2007)

Half past seven.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Do you reckon they'll develop the building or pull it down and start again? A mate of mine said 'Oh, is that the place the lorry drove into?' so possibly it's structurally uncertain now.


 
a lorry drove into it? can't remember that

(i'm not a rubbish lorry driver either)


----------



## boohoo (Aug 23, 2007)

dwenfish said:
			
		

> it is, it's a little bit of stokie in clapton, always looks full of cunts.
> 
> the eclipse is fucking poncy too. bring back the cecil i say..



Define cunts - is what you call a cunt, what I'd call a cunt or is it a daily mail reading kinda cunt or a cunt as described by a vegan squatter?? 

Wots wrong with stokie anyway?


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2007)

dwen- told ya!

boohoo-


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2007)

boohoo said:
			
		

> Define cunts - is what you call a cunt, what I'd call a cunt or is it a daily mail reading kinda cunt or a cunt as described by a vegan squatter??
> 
> Wots wrong with stokie anyway?




Don't bother boohoo - they are all narrow minded with faces like cat's bums.

"I don't like the look of it!"


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2007)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> i am bored of this thread noone reads my posts.


clearly people are reading your posts

are you some kind of toss pot who hangs around style bars in that hackney?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> a lorry drove into it? can't remember that
> 
> (i'm not a rubbish lorry driver either)




That's what I heard, 2nd hand. The doorframe on the corner does look a bit stoved in.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 23, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Don't bother boohoo - they are all narrow minded with faces like cat's bums.
> 
> "I don't like the look of it!"



They probably frequent these places regularly but want to pretend they are hard and edgy....


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 23, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> That's what I heard, 2nd hand. The doorframe on the corner does look a bit stoved in.


it was in the Gazette about the lorry.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2007)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> it was in the Gazette about the lorry.



just so you know this post has been read


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2007)

So is that the derail over now then?


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 23, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> just so you know this post has been read


thanks but it's too late, i stopped posting 2 posts ago.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 23, 2007)

no......


----------



## boohoo (Aug 23, 2007)

...derail over... 

I went to the Pembury Tavern for the first time back in 1998... It were all fields, downs and marshes back then.....


----------



## dwenfish (Aug 23, 2007)

boohoo said:
			
		

> Wots wrong with stokie anyway?



it's full of cunts


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2007)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> thanks but it's too late, i stopped posting 2 posts ago.



I miss your posts


----------



## boohoo (Aug 23, 2007)

dwenfish said:
			
		

> it's full of cunts



even father teds/jolly butchers/teds or the cricketers?...


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2007)

I quite like the Cricketers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2007)

That was fun.



So - U75 gathering at Fitzgerald's - a pwoper East End boozah!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> I quite like the Cricketers.



Now that's a proper boozer. Hard as nails landlord, shady types, grandads, yout, pool tables, low lighting, no mucking abaht.


----------



## dwenfish (Aug 24, 2007)

yeah the cricketers is alright, anyone know if there are still plethora nights there, used to be a laugh..


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 24, 2007)

dwenfish said:
			
		

> yeah the cricketers is alright, anyone know if there are still plethora nights there, used to be a laugh..



No, they all scrubbed up, got jobs in the city and are now living in Barnes. Cunts.


----------



## kazza23 (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah they do do Plethora there still, but not regularly.  

I used to live at the Pembury.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2007)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> No, they all scrubbed up, got jobs in the city and are now living in Barnes. Cunts.



no, they are not cunts, they are toss pots


----------



## stat (Aug 29, 2007)

i'm going to biddles tomorrow night - it seems like a nice place, bit pricey at three quid a pint tho!

has anyone been into 'the ship aground' by lea bridge?  whenever i'm that way i always pop into the young's pub next door instead...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 29, 2007)

I had a glass of wine at Biddle brothers (aka the builders) this evening....which was nice.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 29, 2007)

stat said:
			
		

> i'm going to biddles tomorrow night - it seems like a nice place, bit pricey at three quid a pint tho!
> 
> has anyone been into 'the ship aground' by lea bridge?  whenever i'm that way i always pop into the young's pub next door instead...



The ship aground is a locals for locals pub. Food is not as good as the youngs pub.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 29, 2007)

stat said:
			
		

> i'm going to biddles tomorrow night - it seems like a nice place, bit pricey at three quid a pint tho!
> 
> has anyone been into 'the ship aground' by lea bridge?  whenever i'm that way i always pop into the young's pub next door instead...



been to both, prefer the youngs pub tbh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 30, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I had a glass of wine at Biddle brothers (aka the builders) this evening....which was nice.




Were you sitting on the sofa by the window drinking white? Nice hair :thumbup:


----------



## looneytune (Sep 5, 2007)

kazza23 said:
			
		

> Yeah they do do Plethora there still, but not regularly.
> 
> I used to live at the Pembury.



Ooh, that's got me wondering who you are!  I used to hang with someone who lived there.  

My classic quote about the Pembury was when the neighbours were complaining about patrons "snorting K off the pavement" out front!   

God I wish I'd brought my camera....


----------



## Strangeways (Sep 5, 2007)

looneytune said:
			
		

> My classic quote about the Pembury was when the neighbours were complaining about patrons "snorting K off the pavement" out front!
> 
> God I wish I'd brought my camera....


----------



## looneytune (Sep 5, 2007)

Lol


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 5, 2007)

stat said:
			
		

> has anyone been into 'the ship aground' by lea bridge?  whenever i'm that way i always pop into the young's pub next door instead...


if you are there you may as well walk 5 minutes north fyrther along the canal to the Anchor and Hope, one of the finest pubs in London.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 5, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Were you sitting on the sofa by the window drinking white? Nice hair :thumbup:


Yes that was me....  Who were you?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 6, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Yes that was me....  Who were you?


I repeat....who was 5t3IIa?


----------



## stat (Sep 6, 2007)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> if you are there you may as well walk 5 minutes north fyrther along the canal to the Anchor and Hope, one of the finest pubs in London.



i know the one, by springfield park.  lots of swans on the river there too.

it's a lovely pub, looks and feels like it's time-warped from the fifties sometimes


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 6, 2007)

stat said:
			
		

> i know the one, by springfield park.  lots of swans on the river there too.
> 
> it's a lovely pub, looks and feels like it's time-warped from the fifties sometimes


Gets my vote too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Yes that was me....  Who were you?




Wait...uhm 

I got off the 253 about 7-ish that evening and peeked into BB, like usual, to see what fun other people are having then carried on down Lwr Clapton Rd. I saw the back of maybe a mixed race woman with lovely hair, all sticky up. She was drinking white wine. Sitting on the sofa, right by the door.

Don't ask me why I remembered


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 7, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Wait...uhm
> 
> I got off the 253 about 7-ish that evening and peeked into BB, like usual, to see what fun other people are having then carried on down Lwr Clapton Rd. I saw the back of maybe a mixed race woman with lovely hair, all sticky up. She was drinking white wine. Sitting on the sofa, right by the door.
> 
> Don't ask me why I remembered


It was meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!   How freaky is that  ...nice freaky but freaky all the same.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> It was meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!   How freaky is that  ...nice freaky but freaky all the same.




I noticed you cuz you're purty I expect 

I am a straight & sane woman, do not be scared


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 7, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> I noticed you cuz you're purty I expect
> 
> I am a straight & sane woman, do not be scared


 Ah cheers mate. Say hello next time, I'm straight and sane also btw so don't be scared either.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Ah cheers mate. Say hello next time, I'm straight and sane also btw so don't be scared either.




Well, I don't know. It all looked a bit like the petrol fight from Zoolander


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 7, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know. It all looked a bit like the petrol fight from Zoolander


But, but, but were there any tosspots there?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> But, but, but were there any tosspots there?






I'll see if I've got the nuts to come in and introduce myself next time. "Don't worry ma'am, I'm from the internet"


----------



## Onket (Sep 7, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> But, but, but were there any tosspots there?



Everyone apart from Rutita.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 8, 2007)

stat said:
			
		

> i know the one, by springfield park.  lots of swans on the river there too.
> 
> it's a lovely pub, looks and feels like it's time-warped from the fifties sometimes



it was run by the same landlord for about 50 years, he died a few years ago, and they don't seem to have got around to changing it


----------



## stat (Sep 8, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> they don't seem to have got around to changing it


and here's hoping they don't!


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 28, 2008)

beer festival on here at the moment


----------



## Onket (Feb 28, 2008)

You found the thread then!!! Nearly 4 years & still going strong!


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 28, 2008)

yep, it was preying on my mind all th way home so i had to pop in!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> beer festival on here at the moment


went to the last one, very near your gaff innit going away this weekend, is it still on next week?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 29, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> where's this then? it is not the lower clapton road i know!


Only just seen this...

OK turning right at the top of powerscroft road, about 50 metres up, there is a poncey wanky italian yuppie cafe.

Oh, and my favourite fish and chip shop has now become an indian place.

Not bad in that it's indian, but crap in that it was a great chippie.  Actually a lot of the good chippies have gone from hackney


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 29, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> if the Lord Cecil was so good, how come for the last 6 months of its existence the only people i saw in there were me (in the mirror), 4 dealers who sniffed coke in the toilet, and a sociopathic drunk with a bulldog (who was actually alright)



Huh?  You never went to it on Friday night (the reggae night?)?


----------



## braindancer (Feb 29, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Huh?  You never went to it on Friday night (the reggae night?)?



Reggae Vibes - those nights were great.  Although it might have been nice if they had occasionally got a different band to play!  Same band week after week but they were pretty cool....

I think I shall head to the Pembury Beer Fest this weekend.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 29, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Huh?  You never went to it on Friday night (the reggae night?)?



i used to go about 4-5 years ago, think they;d stopped it by the final months though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 9, 2008)

Did anyone else used to get their chish and fips from the place I mean? Run by the Finnish woman and English bloke?

They did amongst the best chish and fips I've had in London.


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

Nearly 10 years later and I've still not been there.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 23, 2013)

Onket said:


> Nearly 10 years later and I've still not been there.


 
still up for a pint there if ever you make it. i pick up the little boy from nursery nearby most evenings.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2013)

marty21 likes beer at the Pemb too!


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

Not sure it's going to happen now I'm not in London. One day I will visit that pub. One day!


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 23, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> marty21 likes beer at the Pemb too!


 
I believe he has switched allegiances to the clapton hart.


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

Just re-read the whole thread. A fine document which records part of the gentrification of Hackney. Should be in a museum, really.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> I believe he has switched allegiances to the clapton hart.


it is closer, the Billet is even closer and all done up now - since this thread was born, Clapton has been gentrified  - Clapton Hart, Crooked Billet, Windsor Castle - all done up - cafes on Lower Clapton Road - even Upper Clapton Road now has foodie places!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2013)

Onket said:


> Just re-read the whole thread. A fine document which records part of the gentrification of Hackney. Should be in a museum, really.


the old style pubs have disappeared - Crooked Billet held out until a few weeks ago - Cricketers closed, Three Sisters - now called The Star. Hope and Anchor hasn't changed though.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 23, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> i still don't really like it in there, there is something indefinably wrong about it, like it was built on a burial ground or something. 3 sisters all the way, if you are in that area.


 
i would like to disown my former comments.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2013)

I've called it Hackers with zero irony for the last five years 

You should *see* the Clapton Hart, Onket


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

Onkers, please. :farcepalm:


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

marty21 said:


> the old style pubs have disappeared - Three Sisters - now called The Star.


 


Did like that pub.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2013)

I like the Hart tbf


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2013)

The Windmill, is it?> Down towards The Narroway, next to the churchyard? I think that's been _done. _My buddy works on a magazine and does *shoots* down there. Can you imagine that 5 years ago??


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I like the Hart tbf


 

Oh, so do I but Onkers would perhaps not recognise the ambiance


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

Which one was The Hart?


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 23, 2013)

Onket said:


> Which one was The Hart?


 
Chimes!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 23, 2013)

Onket! 

Why have you just liked a post I wrote nearly 6 years ago? I have no recollection of writing it and don't even recognise myself in it's contents. 



> Rutita1, Aug 23, 2007 Report
> #60 Reply
> Onket likes this.


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> Chimes!


 
That was closed when I lived there, I think. Might have been to a party in there though, possibly. Not 100% sure.


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Onket!
> 
> Why have you just liked a post I wrote nearly 6 years ago? I have no recollection of writing it and don't even recognise myself in it's contents.
> 
> Rutita1, Aug 23, 2007


 
Have you considered the possibility that I liked the post?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 23, 2013)

Onket said:


> Have you considered the possibility that I liked the post?


 
 Yes but it's 6 years old man! It was almost traumatic for me to delve be dragged back that far back into my posting history!


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Yes but it's 6 years old man!


 
I just re-read the thread. There are lots of old posts that deserve 'likes' but were written before they were invented.


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

You can't like _that_ one, it's too new!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2013)

Onket said:


> Which one was The Hart?


 

The Jewel of Murder Mile!


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2013)

This is Chimes!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 23, 2013)

Onket said:


>


 
*shivvers


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 23, 2013)

> *Chimes Bar, Lower Clapton, E5 *
> Made by Ewan-M
> Another closed pub, originally the White Hart, but most recently a nightclub. The purple building to the left used to be a cinema, I believe. It was acquired by Antic Pubs and will be reopened as The Clapton Hart, I believe *Address:* 231 Lower Clapton Road. *Former Name(s):* Pegasus; The White Hart. *Owner:* Antic (website); Charrington (former). *Links:* Dead Pubs (history)


 

http://wiki.worldflicks.org/formerly_murder_mile.html

http://www.pubology.co.uk/indexes/e5.html

Clapton Hart Chimes Bar; Pegasus; White Hart 231 Lower Clapton Road, E5 8EG


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 23, 2013)

Onket said:


>


 
review of my new local that i found:


> I found this treasure of a pub in a small alcove off Tottenham High Road.
> I was amazed of the cultural dualism of this little gem in Scotland Green.
> 
> The outside bar had the windows broken and was solely populated by people of an Afro Carribean nature The general consensus of the abundant revellers was complimentary to Irish bar staff who gave them a heartfelt welcome after their own 'watering hole " THE SWAN" had closed down.
> ...


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

Been in?


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 23, 2013)

of course. about 11pm on saturday night. a small bottle of holsten pils for me and a gin and tonic for the lady. there was a live fiddle band and it was packed, lots of couples waltzing around, ages from about 8 to 80. all irish. it was friendly enough that we stayed for a couple more, we got introduced to the landlady by some old guys we were talking to in the smoking yard. looked like it would stay open till whenever.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> I believe he has switched allegiances to the clapton hart.


In there right now


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 24, 2013)

we had a slightly less fun time at the other local pub but we made it out alive and made some useful friends, better friends than enemies for sure.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 2, 2014)

Onket


----------



## boohoo (Apr 2, 2014)

That Pride of Tottenham is an old School building  - though over ten years ago it was a couple of shops. The Moselle river runs underneath it.


----------



## Onket (Apr 2, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Onket


I love this thread.


----------



## Onket (Apr 2, 2014)

P.S. Still not been to The Pembury.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 2, 2014)

i wouldn't bother mate, it's full of cunts and tosspots.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 2, 2014)

I want to join in the is it in hackney or clapton argument that happened in 2007.


----------



## Onket (Apr 2, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i wouldn't bother mate, it's full of cunts and tosspots.


Actual ones? Or those who look like they mighy be?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> I want to join in the is it in hackney or clapton argument that happened in 2007.


clapton's in hackney.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 3, 2014)

Onket said:


> Actual ones? Or those who look like they mighy be?



oh i only judged by eye.  it would be too time-consuming to get them to fill out a survey.  but definite tosspots. you can just tell.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 3, 2014)

the Pembury is Old Hackney now. it won't be long before they close it down and reopen it as a trendy pub.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 3, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> I want to join in the is it in hackney or clapton argument that happened in 2007.


 borderlands


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 3, 2014)

"Pembury Circus".


----------



## marty21 (Apr 3, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> "Pembury Circus".


 I walk past that circus bit quite a lot , awful name for a development


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 3, 2014)

Went to a couple of gigs upstairs at the Pembury around 1990. Proper anarcho-psychedelia squat rock business. It was great.

A mate had his wedding reception there about 5 years ago and it was all very respectable.

It's alright though.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 3, 2014)

pop into the Pembury every now and again - seems very popular - can't imagine it being changed again


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Went to a couple of gigs upstairs at the Pembury around 1990. Proper anarcho-psychedelia squat rock business. It was great.
> 
> A mate had his wedding reception there about 5 years ago and it was all very respectable.
> 
> It's alright though.


yeh i was at a few gigs there in the 90s myself. can't for the life of me recall the names of the bands though.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 3, 2014)

Squall used to do stuff there iirc.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 3, 2014)

marty21 said:


> pop into the Pembury every now and again - seems very popular - can't imagine it being changed again


I dunno i only ever go in in the afternoon or early evening so i never see it full. I was mostly joking. but it\s definitely not the "new pub on the block" anymore


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 3, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> A mate had his wedding reception there about 5 years ago and it was all very respectable.
> 
> It's alright though.


i had my wedding reception there about 3 years ago... it was still respectable.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 3, 2014)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> clapton's in hackney.



Pedantry alive and well I see.


----------



## Onket (Feb 4, 2015)

Any updates on the Pembury Tavern?


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 4, 2015)

I go in approximately once a week... usually to have a pizza with son after nursery. about once a month i try and go on my own and catch up with pembury friends who sit at the bar, it is always a good time. i think about 80% of people who i talk to are long-time residents of the pembury estate... we all take the piss out of the young newcomers, even tho i only moved there about 10 or so years ago so wasn't born there or anything.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 4, 2015)

have you been yet?


----------



## Onket (Feb 4, 2015)

Not yet. Would be up for a pint, though.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 4, 2015)

I went past their recently - surprised to see all the new builds going up on the Pembury.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2015)

boohoo said:


> I went past their recently - surprised to see all the new builds going up on the Pembury.


 Pembury Circus!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2015)

Onket said:


> Any updates on the Pembury Tavern?


 might pop in next week and will update you then.


----------



## Onket (Feb 4, 2015)

Day/Time?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 4, 2015)

boohoo said:


> I went past their recently - surprised to see all the new builds going up on the Pembury.



Luxury penthouses next to the Pembury Estate. Wonders will never cease.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 4, 2015)

Onket said:


> Day/Time?


let's DO THIS!! Thursday? marty21


----------



## boohoo (Feb 4, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> Luxury penthouses next to the Pembury Estate. Wonders will never cease.



That's a bit Brixton of them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2015)

Onket said:


> Day/Time?


it's that time when the sun's over the yard arm.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> let's DO THIS!! Thursday? marty21


this Thursday?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2015)

marty21 said:


> this Thursday?


every thursday!


----------



## Sue (Feb 4, 2015)

I like the beer in there but it's really, really noisy if it's busy. Can't-hear-yourself-think-never-mind-have-a-conversation noisy.

ETA On the plus side, its pretty close to my flat.


----------



## Onket (Feb 4, 2015)

I can't do this Thursday or next Thursday but I might be able to do a Thursday at some point.


----------



## Sue (Feb 4, 2015)

Onket said:


> I can't do this Thursday or next Thursday but I might be able to do a Thursday at some point.


Likewise.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 5, 2015)

doesn't have to be Thursday. .. I was thinking next week tho


----------



## Onket (Feb 5, 2015)

I can't really do Tuesdays or Wednesdays usually so Thursday would be a good day normally for me.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 5, 2015)

Thursday week after next? 19th i think. the only thing that may scupper it is if it turns out that is the only time i can visit family, but probably will be fine


----------



## Onket (Feb 5, 2015)

Put me down as a possible.


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 12, 2015)

Hackney vigil? marty21 ?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 12, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Hackney vigil? marty21 ?


 I will hold it in the Clapton Hart


----------



## Sue (Feb 12, 2015)

So when're we going to the pub..?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 12, 2015)

Sue said:


> So when're we going to the pub..?


 we have to wait for our fallen comrade to return in triumph


----------



## Sue (Feb 12, 2015)

marty21 said:


> we have to wait for our fallen comrade to return in triumph


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 16, 2015)

I am working part-time at Pembury now (estate, not tavern) so if there's owt going on I'd be keen to tag along.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2015)

marty21 said:


> we have to wait for our fallen comrade to return in triumph


i think we'll be waiting for a while if we're expecting a triumphal return.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2015)

Onket said:


> Put me down as a possible.


from what i've seen you've been put down


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 14, 2019)

pembury tavern update: now owned by local brewer 5 points. still ok. decorated a lot nicer anyway.
Onket


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 14, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> the Pembury is Old Hackney now. it won't be long before they close it down and reopen it as a trendy pub.


plz see above


----------

